# ecoflo septic tank



## Beno (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi there,

I'd like to know more about the ecoflo septic tank from people that used it, like performance and price.
I live in Ottawa, Canada, and I'd like this septic system to serve our next 3 bedrooms house.

Thanks,
Beno


----------



## mikeathens (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't know anyhting about this system - I looked it up, and it appears that it is simialr to "scat" and "fast" systems; I believe at least one of these is a norinco product.

What is important in wastewater treatment is reducing/eliminating nutrients (BOD) and pathogens prior to either a surface or susbsurface discharge.  If you live in an area where soils are good, you might be better off sticking with a standard septic tank/leach field system (if permitted).  THese systems are designed to use the soil as a treatment media - the septic tanks reduces TSS (and BOD), with the soils removing ammonia, BOD, and pathogens.  The advanced treatment systems typically are used in areas with sub-par soils, allowing the peat or other biofilter do the work that the soils would otherwise.  One thing to keep in mind with these advanced bio-filters is the need for pumps - dosing pumps, discharges pumps, etc.  These are electricity consumers, not necessary with a gravity system.

There are tons of gimmicky biofilters out there - most do the same thing.  Look up the fast and scat systems on the net.

In any case, you will most likely require disinfection at the end - either chlorination/dechlor or UV.  More maintenance and energy costs.  It looks like the ecoflo simply uses a buried gravel/rock bed for effluent disposal.


----------



## Sandor (Mar 1, 2007)

I have installed  (actually, my subcontractor) 3 of these systems. The last one being about 2 years ago.

We only used the EcoFlo for water front properties that could not use a conventional septic system. This is to stop effluent from leaching into the Chesapeake Bay.

Installing an EcoFlo was a last resort. Average price was about 12K USD. (Worst was 17K) The price varies because of the what type of drainfield was needed, and whether the system needed a pump chamber or not.

These are engineered systems that need maintenance. If you need electronics and a pump chamber, a maintenance contract is mandatory - and most systems come with at least a one year warranty. If I remember correctly, the annual agreement was like 150 bucks. This does not include changing the Peat Moss, which must be done about every 7 years.

The EcoFlo chamber itself is filled with Peat Moss, that acts like a filter medium. It actually creates a good environment for nature to do its work on the nasties.

The system does work, but again, its a last resort.

I assume you cannot install a convential septic.


----------

